# Revised CF Service Pin



## avgpjon (15 Apr 2011)

Looking for information please.

I just read in the most recent edition of Maple Leaf that the Service Pin has been revised and is available in the usual bronze, silver, gold styles.

I copied down the two net references contained in the article, but...no such luck googling those references.

Can anyone point me in the right direction for the site and/or where to download form 2380?


----------



## Occam (15 Apr 2011)

I seem to remember seeing a CANFORGEN this year on the subject...


----------



## avgpjon (15 Apr 2011)

Yes...Canforgen 049/11 was, I believe the reference. I had no luck searching about for anything related to my query.

Thanks for replying.


----------



## frein (28 Apr 2011)

I am about to send my request for two new Service Pins. Here is the info I have:

Sgt Sharon Emoff 
Director Military Careers Administration 4-2 Release
Directeur Administration Carrières Militaires 4-2 Libération
National Defence | Défense nationale
101 Colonel By, Ottawa, ON K1A 0K2


To order the CF Pin's please send a written request to the address below. Director Military Careers Administration will have to verify the entitlement prior to sending you the CF Pin, therefore  you must include the following information:
Service Number (or Social Insurance or Regimental Number) 
Full Name 
DOB 
Period of Service 
Complete Return Address 
The maximum allowable order per person is 2 pins and cost $10 each.  Money Order must be made out to "The Receiver General of Canada"
Send Req to: 
Director Military Careers Administration 4 
National Defence Headquarters 
MGen George R. Pearkes Building 
101 Colonel By Drive 
Ottawa  ON  K1A 0K2


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 May 2011)

Just got this through my Regimental Association;

A new CF Service Pin is now available for those who have been awarded the CD..... See    http://www.admfincs-smafinsm.forces.gc.ca/cfa-oaf/018-23-eng.asp
All members of the CF who are in possession of the Canadian Forces Decoration (CD) at the time of their release from either the Regular or Reserve Force and who were released on or after 1 Feb 68 (date of unification) are eligible for this Service Pin.

.
To order the CF Pin's please send a written request to the address below.The Director of Military Careers Administration will have to verify the entitlement prior to sending you the CF Pin, therefore I request that you include the following information:

Service Number (or Social Insurance or Regimental Number)
Full Name
Date Of Birth
Period of Service
Complete Return Address

The maximum allowable order per person is 2 pins and cost $10 each. The Money Order must be made out to "The Receiver General of Canada"

Send Request to:
Director Military Careers Administration 4
National Defence Headquarters
MGen George R. Pearkes Building
101 Colonel By Drive
Ottawa ON K1A 0K2

Level of CD = Bronze CD; Silver CD1; Gold CD2

You may contact staff at the following number should you require any further assistance.

Sharon Emoff Sgt Director Military Careers Administration 4-2 Release |
Directeur Administration Carrières Militaires 4-2 Libération
National Defence | Défense nationale
101 Colonel By, Ottawa, ON K1A 0K2
Telephone | Téléphone: (613) 995-0953
Facsimile | Télécopieur: (613) 995-4532
Government of Canada | Gouvernement du Canada

A photo of the pins is available here:

http://jproc.ca/test/cd_pins.jpg


dileas

tess


----------



## Pusser (9 May 2011)

Has anyone seen the new pin?  How is it different from the old one?


----------



## Neill McKay (9 May 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen the new pin?  How is it different from the old one?



Was the old one not just the CF badge?  (Or is the one pictured at the link above the old one?)


----------



## Pusser (9 May 2011)

Now don't I feel foolish!  I missed the link to the photos above.

The new badges is definitely different from the old one.  The old one was basically just the round part  (eagle, swords and anchor, but no crown or scroll).


----------



## Danjanou (9 May 2011)

So I'm confused now (  Hey I was an 031) . Does this new pin replace the old one, meaning you need a CD to get one? Or does it supplement the old one, meaning less than 12 years service get pin A, more get pin B?

I have  CD, but there are several members of my Legion branch that would probably like this pin, but no CDs.


----------



## kratz (9 May 2011)

Yes, the service pin is based on the CD and any clasps with it. I had to reread CFAO 18-23 to confirm the answer myself.



> CLASSIFICATION
> 
> 6. The classification of the Service Pin awarded is determined by the status of the CD and clasps in receipt at the time of release. The classifications are as follows:
> a.retiring members in receipt of the CD - bronze pin.
> ...


----------



## Danjanou (9 May 2011)

So the old guys with 11 or less years in or SOL.


----------



## dapaterson (9 May 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> So the old guys with 11 or less years in or SOL.



...unless they rejoin to get up to 12 years...


----------



## George Wallace (9 May 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Danjanou said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come on!  You know you wanna!


----------



## Danjanou (9 May 2011)

We really that hard up to enroll a bunch of 60+ year olds? Besides by the time we get the VFS done most will have passed CRA. 8)



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Come on!  You know you wanna!



No I don't, besides I have a CD so I can shell out $10.00 for another piece of bling to stow in the sock drawer.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (9 May 2011)

When I saw the CANFORGEN on this I thought it was really bad idea and still do.

A vet is a vet is a vet.  There should be one standard for getting a pin and that is that.  The whole bronze, silver, gold makes it like a competition.


----------



## PuckChaser (9 May 2011)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> A vet is a vet is a vet.  There should be one standard for getting a pin and that is that.  The whole bronze, silver, gold makes it like a competition.



Being that it seems like its tied to the CD level, is the CD now just a competition? If they uncoupled the requirements, I totally agree it should be just one pin for everyone.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (9 May 2011)

The CD is not a competition.  It is a long service and good conduct medal as I'm sure you know.

The pin is a way by which 





> former members of the unified Canadian Forces (CF) may be identified, and thereby encourage the continued observance of the military ethos in civilian life.



I guess that part of that is observance of military ethos is acknowledging rank, only now rank is replaced by time in.  I cannot see any other reason that levels are needed to fulfill the purpose of the pin. (As this is the internet I must state that the preceding sentence was meant slightly, and only slightly facetiously).


----------



## Pusser (9 May 2011)

The CF Service Pin is nothing new.  It's been around for years (in bronze silver and gold).  I remember seeing retired guys at social events wearing them 25 years ago.  All that has happened is that they've redesigned it.  Most other decorations also have a lapel pin for wear in civilian clothes.  You wear them on your lapel (but only one at a time) on occasions when the wearing of medals would be inappropriate).  The Order of Military Merit and the Order of Canada have them as well.  You often see Lloyd Robertson wearing his on CTV News.  Order of Military Merit and Order of Canada lapel pins also come in different colours to denote the level achieved.  Let us not forget that someone who has two clasps on his CD, has earned it three times, so perhaps his lapel pin should be different from that of the guy who only earned it once.


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 May 2011)

The point is not that the CF Service Pin is "new", I believe the crux is whether people that do not have a CD can wear a CF Service Pin.

If they use the CD as a criteria, after giving the pin to people on their Departure with Dignity, the CF/DND has once again dropped the ball and created a new class of Veterans.

Truly, what a bunch of MoMos.....

dileas

tess


----------



## Pusser (9 May 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> The point is not that the CF Service Pin is "new", I believe the crux is whether people that do not have a CD can wear a CF Service Pin.
> 
> If they use the CD as a criteria, after giving the pin to people on their Departure with Dignity, the CF/DND has once again dropped the ball and created a new class of Veterans.
> 
> ...



If that's the crux of the matter, then I can answer the question.  No, retirees without a CD cannot wear a CF Service Pin.  For one thing, they'll never get one (except maybe on eBay).  They are issued on retirement, but only if one is entitled.  If you need to purchase a replacement, then entitlement still has to be verified.

I don't understand why folks are only now getting bent out of shape over something that's been around for over 25 years.  Does it create a new class of veteran?  Only if you want it to.  There are lots of CF members who do not have the same bits and bobs.  Why should this be any different?  This is right up there with the so-called Governor General's Volunteer Service Medal (for four years service) that has been largely dismissed as ridiculous on this forum.  Should everyone wear jump wings, whether they've done the course or not?  After all, I'm sure there are plenty of CF members who've thought about doing the course.  Maybe we should give them the badge so they don't feel bad about themselves?

If  a pin is going to make you feel more like a veteran, then stick it out and earn it.


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 May 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> If  a pin is going to make you feel more like a veteran, then stick it out and earn it.



What about the lad that served overseas, and had his career destroyed by the enemy before the 12 year mark??

Yes, let's play the humble Canadian soldier and say he does not give a care.....BTW Pusser, are you one of them?

dileas

tess


----------



## dapaterson (9 May 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> What about the lad that served overseas, and had his career destroyed by the enemy before the 12 year mark??
> 
> Yes, let's play the humble Canadian soldier and say he does not give a care.....BTW Pusser, are you one of them?
> 
> ...



Well, that lad would have a service medal for the deployment; possibly a CPSM as well, if old enough a wound stripe, or the new sacrifice medal.  They could add regimental or branch insignia to a blazer from their kitshop, if they chose.  The CF service pin as always been issued to those in receipt of a CD.


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 May 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Well, that lad would have a service medal for the deployment; possibly a CPSM as well, if old enough a wound stripe, or the new sacrifice medal.  They could add regimental or branch insignia to a blazer from their kitshop, if they chose.  The CF service pin as always been issued to those in receipt of a CD.




Oh my mistake then...Can you give me the official details of the original pin.  I will step aside until then...

dileas

tess


----------



## George Wallace (10 May 2011)

You can always wear your Regimental Tie or 'Dickie'.   Perhaps your regimental belt buckle?   Or just do as many have done before, buy a Regimental crest and put it on a nice blazer.  Of course if you are too cheap to purchase any of these accoutrements and support your former affiliated unit, then just wear your old combat/work boots.  That may entail purchasing a cheap wine and carrying it around in the open state in a paper bag.   >

If you didn't accumulate the time for a CD, thus the pin, then there are numerous other options open to you to show your pride in your time/service in uniform.  Don't cheapen what others have attained just because you failed to attain the same level.


----------



## 57Chevy (10 May 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> giving the pin to people on their Departure with Dignity



I never received a pin when I departed. I never even heard of its existance, let alone what it looked like.
I figure that someone decided to keep it for themselves.



			
				the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Truly, what a bunch of MoMos.....



Anyway, I went ahead and got the Form to order a "new" pin. They ask for a $10.00 money Order payable to
The Receiver General For Canada which cost $5.50. Oh!, plus the Stamp and GST/PST for a total of $16.17.
Must be some kind of "General" conspiracy ;D 
For those link shy
I attached a photo of what it looks like. 

BTW....I think the bronze is the nicer looking one. 8)


----------



## dapaterson (10 May 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Oh my mistake then...Can you give me the official details of the original pin.  I will step aside until then...
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



CFAO 18-23 reads, in part:



> 2. A service pin will be awarded to eligible personnel at the time of their release to provide a means by which former members of the unified Canadian Forces (CF) may be identified, and thereby encourage the continued observance of the military ethos in civilian life.
> 
> ELIGIBILITY
> 4. All members of the CF who are in possession of the Canadian Forces Decoration (CD) at the time of their release from either the Regular or Reserve Force and who were released on or after 1 Feb 86 (date of unification) are eligible for the Service Pin.
> ...


----------



## Danjanou (10 May 2011)

> I never received a pin when I departed. I never even heard of its existence, let alone what it looked like.
> I figure that someone decided to keep it for themselves.



Likewise, mind I'm still waiting for my Depart with Dignity shindig too, and something tells me after 16+ years it ain't coming. 8)

I don't need or want the pin, I have the Regimental tie, pin, blazer badge, and that's for all the assorted capbadges I'm entitled to wear, have worn, plus the RCL bling too, whooppe. As I said it gets worn when appropriate, Repat services, Nov 11th etc. 

As I said the way this was worded was to allow those who served a chance to show it, and I quote

" A service pin will be awarded to eligible personnel at the time of their release to provide a means by which former members of the unified Canadian Forces (CF) may be identified, and thereby encourage the continued observance of the military ethos in civilian life."

Military ethos, yeah then some crackberry Colonel up at  Disneyland on the Rideau decided to add the fine print and play screw the troopies one last time.


----------



## dapaterson (10 May 2011)

The CFAO was written in 1986 - no crackberries in play at that time...


----------



## 57Chevy (10 May 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> to allow those who served a chance to show it, and I quote
> 
> " A service pin will be awarded to eligible personnel at the time of their release to provide a means by which former members of the unified Canadian Forces (CF) may be identified, and thereby encourage the continued observance of the military ethos in civilian life."



WWII Service Pin
Engraved on the reverse of the service pin: Serial Number and ( for possible POSERS ) "Penalty for misuse 500 dollars or 6 months imprisonment"

IMO, I think when compared to the criteria for the "new" service pin, the WWII pins reflected the soldiers service in greater detail.

from Veterans Affairs:
War Service Badges
http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/sub.cfm?source=collections/cmdp/mainmenu/group08

On Tuesday, August 16, 1916, Canada's outgoing Governor General, His Excellency, The Duke of Connaught, enacted Order in Council P.C. 1944. This established three classes of persons entitled to War Badges.

Men honourably discharged from the Expeditionary Force
Men who offered themselves for active service but were rejected
Men who desired to or had offered to enlist who were refused because their services were more valuable in their present employment.
Six months later, on Tuesday, February 27, 1917, Canada's Deputy Governor General, C. Fitzpatrick, approved Order in Council P.C. 275 which superseded P.C. 1944. This established the design of the badges, redefined the classes entitled to them and established a fourth class.
Three months later, on Tuesday, May 15, 1917, Order in Council P.C. 1296 redefined the classes entitled to War Badges.
Army Class "A":
Awarded to those who saw service at the front.



Army Class "B":
Awarded to those who were on active service in Britain or at the front, and were discharged on account of age, wound or sickness.


Army Class "C":
Awarded to those not included in Class A or B who were discharged for reasons other than misconduct. Those who served in Canada only are entitled.


Navy Class "AA":
Awarded to those who served at sea , in home waters or abroad, and to Canadians who served with the British Navy and were residents of Canada prior to 1914 and did return to reside in Canada.


RCAF Reserve:
Awarded to those who served with the Air Force during the Second World war and were transfered to the Reserve General Class "E" on the completion of their active service.


General Service:
Awarded to members of the Navy, Army or Air Forces of Canada who have declared their willingness, or who have engaged to serve in any of the said forces on active service during the Second World War.


Fire Fighters Canada and Overseas:
Awarded to those members of the Corps of Canadian Fire Fighters who, having volunteered to serve in the said Corps, have served overseas or at least six months in Canada and who have been honourably discharged from the said Corps.


Applicant for Enlistment English and French:
Persons who have voluntarily declared their unqualified willingness to serve in and beyond Canada in the Military Forces of Canada, and who are refused enlistment by reason of their not possessing, due to no fault of their own, the necessary qualifications.


Korea Service Badge:
Korean War veterans who served in Korea and the Far East with the Canadian forces or associated support groups between June 27, 1950, and July 27, 1954 are eligible for the badge.

*photos of each at link


----------



## Pusser (10 May 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Oh my mistake then...Can you give me the official details of the original pin.  I will step aside until then...
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



Please ignore this post.  I simply answered a question that someone else had already answered.


----------



## 57Chevy (19 May 2011)

With the possible postal strike slated for next week,
I was very happy to receive my Service Pin today.

It comes in a nice little keepsake box  :


----------

